# first try at crock pot dog food



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

this is for my foster dog at my daughters, they won't feed raw so I thought this might be the next best thing, to add to 1/2 cup of his kibble

2 pound chicken with bones
1 cup chicken hearts
1/2 cup beef hearts
beef kidney & pancreas
1 sweet potato
2 whole carrots
1/2 cup blueberries
1/2 cup spinach
1 cup grean beans
handful of lentals
4 eggs w/shells


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't know anything about cooked diets but it sounds delicious and I would want to try it. LOL


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I don't know anything about cooked diets but it sounds delicious and I would want to try it. LOL




It smells so good when its cooking I have thought about it myself. LOL


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I haven't a clue about crock pot diets. This one actually seems to be pretty good though. I like the meat ingredients in it, and the fact that it is grain free. Why the sweet potato and lentils though?


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I wouldn't feed a dog cooked bones.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, unless they were cooked to mush.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

the small chicken bones cook down pretty much to mush, I take out all the ones that don't. 
the lentils are a great source of protein and fiber, the sweet potato has a lot of vitamins and fiber and is for sticking to the ribs

this next batch I used boneless chicken, duck hearts and chicken livers I left out the lentils and switched up the veggis I used


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Rvent said:


> this is for my foster dog at my daughters, they won't feed raw so I thought this might be the next best thing, to add to 1/2 cup of his kibble
> 
> 2 pound chicken with bones
> 1 cup chicken hearts
> ...


if you could add some liver in there, beef would be fine...that would round out what you need, nutrient wise.
you lose a lot of calcium by cooking the bones to mush, so you may want to head on over to lew olson's b-natural site. she has excellent recipes for cooked dog food that is balanced with all of the nutrients. just google her name and her site should come up.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

magicre said:


> if you could add some liver in there, beef would be fine...that would round out what you need, nutrient wise.
> you lose a lot of calcium by cooking the bones to mush, so you may want to head on over to lew olson's b-natural site. she has excellent recipes for cooked dog food that is balanced with all of the nutrients. just google her name and her site should come up.


there was liver i just forgot to write it.

he actually lives with us now, so he is getting a premade raw topped with a little of the crockpot food...... he loves it, I also use a spoonful to give the girls there pills they need


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Calcium is a mineral and won't be lost during cooking. Vitamins would be lost. 

If I wanted to make a complete feed I would cook the chicken until done, remove and reserve the meat, put bones back into the cooker and cook until mushy and smash them up then add the chicken and other ingredients back and cook gently until veggies and such are cooked through. And I would add a bit of liver, maybe 2 ounces.

If you are using this as a topper I would just remove and throw away the bone. Kibbles have more than enough calcium in them anyway. The general rule is you can substitute 25% unbalanced fresh food calories for kibble calories without messing up the basic nutrient balance of the diet.

I would also prefer to use beef if that is okay with the dogs. It is richer in omega 3s, minerals and vitamins and you don't throw away bones if you use hamburger!


----------



## daawgon (May 31, 2009)

I had thought that organ meats (kidney, liver & pancreas) were not to be fed to dogs - am I correct or not?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

daawgon said:


> I had thought that organ meats (kidney, liver & pancreas) were not to be fed to dogs - am I correct or not?


not correct, organs are very important in a raw fed dogs diet or even in cooked dog diet. liver and some other kind of organ need to be fed.


----------



## jlynn149 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have never tried crockpot food for dogs! Any other ideas for crockpot meals for dogs?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

usuing the OP's recipe i would pressure cook the chicken and then add it to the crock pot.
if you pressure cook a whole chicken the bones turn to moosh and you can feed the whole
chicken. i would bake the egg shells. after i bake egg shells i place them in the coffee grinder
and add them to what i'm feeding. use your imagination for crock pot cooking. if what you
want to cook is good for a dog throw it in the crock pot. when i have left over
chicken i take the left over and throw it in a pot of boiling water. i let it boil
untill the meat is super soft. once the mix cools down i pull all the meat, skin
and tissue from the bone. i add a little more. it makes 1 to 2 quarts. i add 2 to
3 tablespoons to his kibble. you can freeze a quart. if you blend the mix you
can pour it into the ice tray and make a tasty cube of of ice treat.



jlynn149 said:


> I have never tried crockpot food for dogs! Any other ideas for crockpot meals for dogs?


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I have had to move Max from raw to cooked food as he has been getting terrible stomach aches on raw with bone daily or every other day, raw without bone using a calcium supplement, low fat raw, ground raw and I ran out of variations to try. Digested it fine but who wants their dog to be staring at them with a hunched back in the middle of the night? Not me. Slippery elm bark helped, antacid helped but cooking took the pain away without herbs or drugs.

So I got to try out cooking chicken bones. It worked. I put the whole bird in the pot in the morning and removed the cooked chicken after a couple hours of simmering. Put the bones back in and made sure the water level stayed above the bones. In the evening I poked a fork in there and the small backbones seemed soft. On a whim I tried poking through a leg bone and the fork went in! Scooped out the bones and pureed in the little food processor and put the mush on wax paper divided into 24 bits as I estimated the 5 pound bird had 24 ounces of bone and Max needs an ounce a day. The broth was frozen in an ice cube tray and going to use it up every other time I cook or so as I am sure it has plenty of calcium and phosphorus in it as well. Bet it gels really solid too after the bones were cooked for over 12 hours! I will get out the slow cooker next time and am going to be looking for a pressure cooker with all the bits at the thrift stores as well.

Early days yet but he seems to be fine digesting the meat, liver and bone meal food. I am also pureeing low calorie low oxalate veggies like zucchini and lettuce for bulk and cooking with the meat. For a pound of food I use 12 ounces of meat, egg and liver and 4 ounces of veggies. I am cooking every other day so actually 20 ounces of meat/liver/egg and 6 ounces of veggies. And he is eating the cooked chicken but usually I am cooking up pork or ground beef for him.

I don't want to cook the meat for a long time so likely will not be using the pressure cooker or slow cooker for actual meals. I know I don't want to hold cooked food in the refrigerator for more than 4 days. I know cooking more food than fits in the largest pot I have just makes a colossal mess. I don't want Max to get tired of a recipe so 2 days at a time is it at the moment.


----------

